# Ivf 11 eggs, none fertilised...confused!!



## Weemildo

Hey,

I had ivf in sept. well...part of it. I had 11 eggs collected and DH had strong sperm. None of the eggs fertilised!!! Everything was still live and kicking 36 hours after collections. Anyone else had this happen? The hosp say that this is very rare and there is no way of knowing why! I haven't seen any posts with the same outcome so am hoping someone can help. So frustrating not having any answers!! Undiagnosed infertility then this. 

I don't think I have got over this or even dealt with it and I think it's because I have no answers!! Please help!!


----------



## Sunnypal

Hiya,
Sorry I can't offer much advice but just wanted to say I know how hard it is.    I had an ICSI cycle earlier in the year where we had no fertilisation, despite the embryologist saying sperm looked ok. No one seemed to be able to give us any answers, they just kept saying there was no way of knowing -really helpful!! What was more unusual is that I had 2 ICSI cycles in 2010 where we responded well and got our BFP! So to go from that to zero was a shock. 

]I did a lot of research and really put my consultant through his paces in my follow up. We ended up deciding that there could have been an egg quality issue. I didn't want to just repeat my treatment and hope it was a 'blip' as my consultant put it]  .


You don't give much away in your post, were you on long protocol or short protocol? High dose of stimms (ie 450iu) or min dose (150iu). There are so many factors that can affect you and your treatment, it's really hard to find a solution, especially if its your first TX. 


I have just had EC and ET, We got 5 out of 6 fertilised so things can change! We decided to try short protocol because my ovaries didn't seem to like being shut down in the down regging phase and struggled to 'reboot'! It's about finding what works for your body. When you go for your follow up insist on some answers and ask how they are going to try to improve your next cycle. 


Good luck Hun xx


----------



## Lisa139

Same has happened to me.  Had my first ICSI using donor sperm and had zero fertilisation.  To have this be the result of your first go is beyond feeling devastated.

We're off to see the consultant this morning to find out what happened.  I'll make sure to post later on today to let you know what we have been told.

Have also felt like we're the only ones.


----------



## Weemildo

Hi guys, firstly thanks for the replies but sorry to hear you guys have had the same thing happen!! Sunny pal, I was on 150iu. I react very quickly. Had 4 IUI and first one I took ovitrelle on day 5. Lowered gonalF for others. During IUI I was scanned every other day sometimes every day. On IVF I was only scanned day 6 then EC on day 11. I worries that eggs had over matured. Hosp say that after failed fert they stripped the eggs back an would have expected 8 to fertilise. There were apparently no over matured eggs. I don't know if there will be a next cycle and if there is it won't be for a long time for financial reasons. Another frustration!! 

Have my fingers and ties crosse for your 2ww!! Hope you get your dream!

Lisa...look forward to hearing what the consultant tells you. Hope you got more answers that we did. Because it doesn't happen very often they are so vague about the whole thing!! Do you plan to try again?

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Weemildo

The same thing happened to me     We had our first ivf in October - everything seemed to be going well - got 8 eggs but again no fertilisation!!  

we had our review appt a couple of weeks later - we too are unexplained and the doctor told us that he thinks the binding between egg and sperm is the issue - that's probably why we have been unexplained! I asked him would there be much chance us trying again - any point? He said it was very rare to happen again and he feels that ICSI is the answer for us and he feels very positive about this for us - which made me feel alot better - so we are now saving for ICSI! I hope this helps - I was so upset after our first cycle, kinda had it in my head it may not work but never thought we wouldn't get to egg transfer!! but hopefully the next cycle will be lucky for both of us    xxx


----------



## angemer

I totally sympathise with your situation - we got to the morning of the Embryo transfer and got a call to say don't come as the embryos have not divided.  It's just devastating.  The doctor wasn't very hopeful but says to go for a Comet test for DH and then try ICSI.  I'm jsut trying to build up my hope again that another try is what is needed.  I hope that your doctor has been helpful and has provided the answers you need.  It's the not knowing that's the worse isn't it?
Am thinking of you and I hope everything goes well and you get all your wishes very soon.


----------



## wanderer

Hi Weemildo

Same story for us.  August/ Sept cycle and egg collection on Friday 21st Sept - 10 lovely eggs.  Sperm all present and correct.  Nothing happened.  No fetilisation.  Taking that phonecall on the Saturday morning was absolutely devastating.  It does feel very isolating and very frustrating that nothing more can be learned from the process and from those 10 lovely eggs, that can help going forward.  Apart from the fact that IVF is very unlikely to ever work for us, it will need to be ICSI going forward as it is likely to be binding issues.  Basically it reafirms that the reason we are not getting pregnant on our own is likely to be because they are not binding - trying to look at it from a positive angle. 

What feels hardest is that we've no idea how likely I am to get pregnant, manage to carry a pregnancy without miscarriage etc.  Never got past the first hurdle.  If the eggs fertilise will they split enough to get to blast.......3000 unanswered questions.  I really feel your pain on this.  It felt like slamming into a wall and sliding down.  Not helped by the fact that stopping the cycle so suddenly your body is still DRing and I had hot flushes nearly 3 weeks after the EC.  How did your body react after the cycle stopped? 

Are you thinking of ICSI going forward?  Is that an option?  It has taken me several months to be able to compute how I feel on this.  October and November were pretty much emotional right offs so just let your body and mind catch up with yourself as best you can.  Easy said, mind.  I will try ICSI in February time when I feel I have fully recovered and have the energy to do it all again.  Happy to be a cycle buddy for you if you are going through another cycle in the near future as we will be feeling very similar concerns after our first time experience. 

Take care and hopefully hear from you soon. 

Best wishes

W x


----------



## Weemildo

Hey wanderer. 

Sorry for the late reply. Haven't been on in a while. Feeling a bit delicate about the whole thing at the mo. finding it hard to even talk about it. Very up and down. I really hope things go well for u in feb. I'm still a long while off another try. Just don't feel ready. As u say, it's building that hope back up and I don't seem to be able to get there right now. 

I was the same as you. Took me about 4 weeks for the side effects to ware off. Nearly made it harder to deal with as it was at the forefront of my mind. I hope u had a lovely relaxing christmas and new year to prepare for feb. really do hope things work out. Would still love to hear your progress with the ICSI. will be thinking of you. 

Hope you get this

Weemildo. x


----------



## sufra

Hello!

I also have gone thru the same problem. I did IVF twice. The first time I produced 25 eggs, 20 where fertilized, 11 became embryos, only 2 survived the 5 days of blastocele and then they were abnormal. Second cycle was pretty much the same. 20 eggs fertilized, 14 became embryos, only 2 survived the 5 days and none normal. It is devastating. The doctor said we should consider sperm donation or eggs donation, but I dont know if I am ready for this. The worst is I dont even know if it will work and just to think that it can go wrong and I will be devasted again makes me not even want to try anymore.


----------



## Pink lemonade

Hi,
We had 8 eggs and 2 fertilised on 1st icsci cycle, and 9 eggs and none fertilised on second icsci cycle. The doctors expected the 2 time to be better than the first and we were freaked and devastated by the nil fertilisation second time round.

We're thinking of doing it again, but it's been 5 years. We did do the long protocol both times, one with Gonal F and one with Menapur. Maybe as sunnypal said, we could see if the short protocol would make any difference.

Any more stories would help from those who been through the horrid zero fertilisation!!!! As that knocked us back and we not been back for 5 years.

PL


----------



## Cloudy

Click this link, it takes you to some Useful Links and Threads on the IVF section that have discussed this problem and have other useful links listed on them. There are also people who have been through this and come out the other side successfully  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=325299.msg6115938#msg6115938

Good luck xxx


----------



## Ali_123

No fertilisation with IVF can often be solved with the use of ICSI. No fertilisation after ICSI is rarer but does still happen, in this instance you might need a procedure called assisted oocyte activation (AOA). Pink Lemonade I urge you to look this up before cycling again. You can read more about it in my diary (link in signature) and there is a thread on it under the ICSI section. 

Best of luck ladies! X


----------

